# Favorite Training Saddle?



## Michael Deiter (Oct 2, 2013)

I was wondering what saddles you guys like to use for training (Cow work/western pleasure/reining)? I myself like using TW speacialized saddle's, and Montana Saddlery's saddles(The real ones). I was just curios, since I'm thinking of purchasing a new one.


- Michael


----------



## KayceeJo (Mar 10, 2013)

I do most of mine in a Hereford team roping saddle, and some in a Billy Cook barrel racer. But I would really like to ride in one of the Aussie Halfbreeds. I just can't find anyone that is selling them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a Modified Association saddle for all my riding. I've got one made by Corriente and I really love it. Great working quality saddle for a very affordable price. Bought it for breaking colts because if something happened and it got damaged, I wouldn't be out several thousand dollars. BUT, I've rode countless horses millions of miles in it and haven't had one get sore yet. It's been roped with and drug some really heavy critters with no issues.

It also fits a very wide range of horses from a 13.1 hand Shetland x QH









To a 16.2 hand Belgian x QH


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Hands down Billy Royal.

Mine broke in so well, sits me very well in the saddle, fits my growing filly well too. I always recommend it.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Hands down Billy Royal.
> 
> Mine broke in so well, sits me very well in the saddle, fits my growing filly well too. I always recommend it.


What model are you using? The roughout trainer I tried on my 2yr old QH was massively wide...


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I like the looks of that saddle smrobs...makes me think about selling my Billy Cook and looking into one of them. My sister has a McCall ladies Pendleton that she loves. Unfortunately I can't justify that moneyfor a saddle right now. I do most of myyoung horse riding in an old textan roper. After I am certain they aren't gonna flip over run away and other words wreck anything I move them into whichever saddle fits them best. Sometimes they stay in my old roper for years, but with the assortment of.saddles I have I can find something that works well with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I did have custom made (Eamore) stock saddle but my daughter stole it! I went through a few others, barrel, ranch, stock but I found one I really like, a Circle Y equitation saddle. I should say it's for schooling, I haven't started a horse in ages, nor do I plan to if I can help it.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I use one like smrobs', it's also a corriente and has seen many miles and still looks and rides great. I fell that the modified association really puts you in a good deep seat....just in case one gets a bit "sparky".


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I like the saddle I built. It is built on a custom wade tree, all leather ground seat, 4x4 post horn, Guadalajara horn cap, and hand tooled. I had a blast building it, and is the most comfortable seat I have set. When my mare got it into her head to buck a bit I hardly noticed.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I just ordered a saddle from Continental Saddlery Inc and cannot wait to get it.... I was told it's been shipped!! Yay


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lopin N Paint said:


> I just ordered a saddle from Continental Saddlery Inc and cannot wait to get it.... I was told it's been shipped!! Yay


Oooh, hope you post pics! I actually chatted with them to get a quote two weeks ago, still trying to decide when the budget will allow me to move forward. They have such great quality at a reasonable price point.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Cynical25 said:


> Oooh, hope you post pics! I actually chatted with them to get a quote two weeks ago, still trying to decide when the budget will allow me to move forward. They have such great quality at a reasonable price point.


I will post photos. They are very easy to work with and so far the customer service is top notch! I just ordered a pretty plain version with some tooling but no super fancy silver... I'm not a bling person. I did spring for Don Orell wood stirrups. I hope it's as pretty as my dreams ****


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

sorral3 said:


> I like the saddle I built. It is built on a custom wade tree, all leather ground seat, 4x4 post horn, Guadalajara horn cap, and hand tooled. I had a blast building it, and is the most comfortable seat I have set. When my mare got it into her head to buck a bit I hardly noticed.


Did you buy this saddle as a kit or did someone help you build it?


----------

